# Has anybody use the Aqua Forest Natural Substrate?



## Magoo (1 Nov 2020)

As mentioned, has anybody use this before? There aren't many reviews online and from the few I have seen, its pretty much just soil, clay and peat combination to be used as the base layer. What attracted me to it was its claim that its loaded with Micronutrients and you can skip fertilizing micros for the first 3 months. I grabbed a 10L tub and I'm thinking of using it with some ADA soil.


----------



## Sarpijk (1 Nov 2020)

Hi, besides a video on YouTube featuting George Farmer I couldn't find any solid information either and I wasn't really sure whether I should try it ir not. 

I didn't but I am still curious to see how it performs. I feel this is a ready to be used volcanic type substrate ready yo be used as is without a cap.


----------



## Magoo (1 Nov 2020)

Sarpijk said:


> Hi, besides a video on YouTube featuting George Farmer I couldn't find any solid information either and I wasn't really sure whether I should try it ir not.
> 
> I didn't but I am still curious to see how it performs. I feel this is a ready to be used volcanic type substrate ready yo be used as is without a cap.


I'll give it a go and see how it goes with some ADA AS and a sand cap.


----------

